# POCO mermaid



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Well its been a while but getting geared up for the Rockport art fest and thought this one had a special connection to the 2cool world. I pulled this pc of cedar out of a cypress tree about 7 years ago after one of the big floods. I carved on it a little and then set is aside. 11 years ago , on the second day of POCO 5 minutes before lines in, we caught 40' of 4" offshore rig rope in our Props . I save a few pcs of that rope thinking one day I'll make a Mermaid and this would make good hair. Well that day has come. She weren't easy but I'm pretty happy with the way she turned out. She is going to get a hair cut or styling soon, just have to figure out which way to go with it. I think I'll call her Pocohauntus- my buddy tells me I should have burned that rope long ago, it's bad Mojo. This may be my redemption to turn bad to good. At least she has a good story, now to get her a new home. Tight lines


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

How cool is that!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks WT


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

You're welcome! Really enjoy seeing our work posted here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty cool, but she is neked.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

